# Pc 2er Coop Spiele gesucht - COD



## woodmasta (13. August 2015)

Hey Leute! 

Ich such nach einem PC Online Coop Spiel für ne 2er Zockerei... wenn möglich sollte es ein Shooter oä. sein!

Bin bei meiner Suche auf COD gestoßen, dass ich selbst nur im Singleplayer kenne und seit Jahren keinen Teil mehr gezockt habe!

Vielleicht kann mir jem. was empfehlen?Wie ist der COD Coop denn so (Modi?) und welcher Teil spielt sich Coop am besten? 

Wer kann mir etwas aktuelles empfehlen?

Danke und LG


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (13. August 2015)

Serious Sam 2
Portal 2


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (13. August 2015)

Saints Row 3 und 4 machen im Co-Op gut laune.


----------



## kress (13. August 2015)

Dead Space 3 als Koop ist auch sehr gut.
Ist zwar mehr Action Shooter statt Horror-Spiel wie damals, aber macht trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## TankCommander (13. August 2015)

Battlefield 3 ist im Koop spielbar.


----------



## woodmasta (13. August 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 ist im Koop spielbar.


Der ganze Storymodus?

Hat jemand Coop Erfahrung mit Callof Duty MW3  oder oder BlackOps2?


----------



## TankCommander (13. August 2015)

woodmasta schrieb:


> Der ganze Storymodus?
> 
> Hat jemand Coop Erfahrung mit Callof Duty MW3  oder oder BlackOps2?



Nein! Ist eine Ergänzung zum Single -und Multiplayer  Part

Battlefield 3: Details zum Koop-Modus - Freischaltbare Waffen für den Multiplayer-Part


----------



## woodmasta (13. August 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Nein! Ist eine Ergänzung zum Single -und Multiplayer  Part
> 
> Battlefield 3: Details zum Koop-Modus - Freischaltbare Waffen für den Multiplayer-Part


Wie hats dir gefallen... würdest du das empfehlen?


----------



## TankCommander (13. August 2015)

Ich glaube das waren damals nur 6 oder 7 Missionen im Koop.

Spaß hatte es schon gemacht, war leider viel zu schnell durchgespielt.


----------

